
Employee Representation at N26 - arnvald
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/employee-representation-n26-valentin-stalf
======
arnvald
N26 CEO's response regarding Work Council.

Previous, related discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24155507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24155507)

Also, interestingly the article appeared on the same day that the Work Council
was formally set up (Electoral Board was selected):
[https://twitter.com/worker291/](https://twitter.com/worker291/) \- I guess
the management realized they can't prevent it and decided to go into damage
control?

